# About.com- What Does Your IBS Pain Feel Like?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

As I explained in last week's blog, my new article on using guided imagery for IBS pain relief was made possible, in part, due to readers who took the time to submit descriptions of their IBS pain experiences. For those of you who missed that opportunity, my new Readers Share article provides you with a place to post a description of what IBS pain is like for you:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

